# What are the classic books of recommendation for FreeBSD?



## sdf (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello everyone,

What are the classic books of recommendation for FreeBSD?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2018)

The obvious one, our handbook.

"Absolute FreeBSD, 3rd edition" - ISBN-13: 978-1-59327-892-2
"The Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD Operating System, 2nd edition" -  ISBN-13: 978-0321968975


----------



## Beastie7 (Aug 31, 2018)

The Handbook, or the man pages if you inquire more detail.


----------

